# Cutting a Gate into a Fence - Need Parts!



## HauteShots (Feb 7, 2011)

I want to cut my existing fence in my backyard and make it into a gate. This is what it looks like:








By looking at another section of my fence which already has a gate it looks pretty simple if I can only find the hinges and latch: See below:










This seems to be common fence in Las Vegas but I cannot seem to locate the parts online. Anyone know where I can find the hinge and latch?

Thank you!


----------



## joecaption (Feb 7, 2011)

Your going to need a post, short section of fence and a gate, as well as the latch and hinges.
Lowes has the gate, fence and post and if you look in the area where the hinges are sold there's a hinge and gate latch made for there style of fence. It does not look like the one you have but not only does it look far better but it will work. The latch they have that will fit there fencing is really for a pool gate with a magnetic latch.
If that's not the route you want to go then go around to some of the local fencing companies and ask them with some pictures of what you have.
If this gate is in a pool area then what you have is an illegal gate. It needs to be self closing, self latching and the latch needs to be higher.


----------



## HauteShots (Feb 27, 2011)

Hey Joe,

I checked both Home Depot and Lowes and although they have similar parts the clamps they have are for round posts not square. I have also check all over online and I can not parts to fit the square posts. 

Do you or anyone else know where I can find these parts for square posts?

Thank you!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 27, 2011)

A local fence company, landscape design supplier or a pool store may have the fence posts parts you need. 

Good luck.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 2, 2011)

When looking for hardware online I always check with LeeValley and Rockler. Mostly woodworking hardware but might be worth a shot.


----------



## djs (Dec 13, 2011)

If you still need the hardware let ne know. I carry them.


----------



## HauteShots (Dec 13, 2011)

I was never able to find those parts, so YES! I still need them! 

Thanks!


----------



## BridgeMan (Dec 13, 2011)

Before you start the project, I'd suggest you compare the difference between the fence section (you want to turn into a gate) and the gate that's already there.  You'll notice that the gate has a completely welded, beefier rectangular frame, which the fence is lacking.  I'd suggest you have a welder lined up to add some suitable members to make the new gate more rigid and functional.  Otherwise, you're likely to see it either sag, wrack or even completely disintegrate once it's in service.


----------



## djs (Dec 14, 2011)

send me an email   [email protected]


----------

